# lil wayne- i feel like dying



## miami305 (Jan 24, 2009)

damn everytime i high ass fuck this song gets played like 10 times over like 15 blunts, when me and the hommies get together. Any other wayne tracks yall feelin when yall get get blazed. oh wayne and goriila zoe- losing it, is another good blaze track. I wish i had the weed he was on when he made these tracks.


----------



## miami305 (Jan 24, 2009)

my bad admin delete this one.


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 25, 2009)

the sample for this song is crazy. wayne is crazy.

this is the only song of his newer music that i can listen to.


----------



## miami305 (Jan 25, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> the sample for this song is crazy. wayne is crazy.
> 
> this is the only song of his newer music that i can listen to.


i feel you on that these new school cats dont know about that old school wayne.


----------



## Jawsh (Jan 26, 2009)

i'm me is good


----------



## Shift (Jan 27, 2009)

I hate when this song plays after a night of rollin'...
It always happens right during the start of the come down.

Newer Lil' Wayne is just 'ok'.
Just about every one of his older songs are bad ass.
Do a quick search on him.
Don't knock a song he has till you listen to it.
And actually LISTEN TO IT, not just nod your head.


----------



## closettrooper (Jan 27, 2009)

everyone on the world should listen to metal.


----------



## miami305 (Jan 27, 2009)

closettrooper said:


> everyone on the world should listen to metal.


ummmmmm.................no


----------



## budzsack.com (Jan 27, 2009)

word miami305, i love them 2 songs as well 

u need to check out the rapper Garcia - "In My Life"
I can't find the youtube to link you to, but he has a myspace www.myspace.com/garcia
that's my shit too 

as far as lil wayne i love the album 500 degrees.. its all fire.


----------



## paintballdemon5 (Jan 28, 2009)

A good rapper you should check out is little wyte. hes got some good songs... Oxycotton acid and i sho will


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't even hardly listen to rap and I can tell you lil wyte is a piece of shit rapper lol


----------



## miami305 (Jan 28, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> I don't even hardly listen to rap and I can tell you lil wyte is a piece of shit rapper lol


lol but those three 6 mafia beats is good smoke music.


----------



## theganman (Jan 28, 2009)

that song is old as fuck it was cool when it came out till i heard it hundreds of times its lame now! listen to gucci and zoe they get you feeling like a boss! look up girl so cold, my shirt off, rain man by gucci mane and look up waddle battlefield by zoe. i got plenty more but i dont know the names cuz i get mixtapes


----------

